# Opinions wanted. New vs Used. Gehl vs Deere.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm looking to add a skid steer into the mix before next winter and have been pricing out models. So far I've priced out 2 Gehl 5640's and 1 Deere 326D. There's a Case dealer semi close that I'd like to hit next week along with another couple deere dealers and maybe a NH dealer also. Right now it's between the two with the biggest dealer support in my area though. 

In my search I've also stumbled upon a used Gehl.

So here's my question, new or used from those who have purchased equipment before or spent much more time then I have around/in them.

What I'm looking at:

Found a used 2007 Gehl 5640E.
403hrs, 82hp oil cooled 4cyl Duetz. Turbo/ no intercooler
2500lb capacity with counter weight. Approx 7800lb operating weight
- 2 speed
- Cab/Heat
- Radio
- Pilot controls with hydraglide
- Block heater
- Rear counterweight/bumper
- Suspension seat
- Electric quick attach
- No attachments

2 tires at 80%, 2 at 50% Also has near new snow tires on wheels for approx $1100 (has under a half hour of use on them)

Has 403hrs on it, seems to run and work like new. Guy primarily used it for snow and moving pallets of salt, said it saw very little spring- fall work. Washed pretty often, mild rust starting wherever there is powder coat flaking off. Said he does oil changes every 50hr's. Knew his stuff, seemed to treat it pretty well and took real good care of it. He's looking for $26.5k. I'd have to finance most of it at probably 5.5%+


Other option is a new 5640E
84 hp liquid cooled 4 cyl Yanmar (replaced the 82hp Duetz in 2011) Turbo/ no intercooler
2500lb capacity with counter weight. 
Operating weight is 8200lbs with counter weight.
Comes with a 1yr Warranty.
- Cab/Heat/AC
- 2 speed
- Pilot controls with hydraglide
- Radio
- Suspension seat
- Standard 10ply tires
- Block heater
- Hydraulic quick attach
- Rear counter weight/ bumper
- Horn
- 74" dirt bucket with bolt on cutting edge

Best price I've gotten is $42,900 after $8750 in discounts. 
Financing is 0% for 36mo. 1.9% for 48, and 2.9% for 60. 

Also spec'd out a Deere 326D
70hp 5cyl. Turbo/ intercooled.
2,750lb capacity with counter weight. 8,200lb operating weight
- E-H Pilot Controls with performance package
- 2 speed
- Power quick attach
- Pressurized Cab/Heat/AC
- Radio
- Cloth Air Suspension Seat
- Horn
- One grade above standard 10ply tires
- Cold Start Package (block heater, bigger battery, etc)
- Counter weight
- Chrome Exhaust. payup
- 78" Dirt bucket with bolt on edge.

Priced at $41,000 after $11k in rebates with more possible to end up in the $39k range.

Financing is 0% for 42mo. 1.9% for 48. 3.9% for 60. 

Just looking for your guys opinions. I'm feeling the Deere is the best deal right now and their dealer support around me is near ridiculous. I can hit 8+ dealerships in a 70 mile radius of my house, 2 dealerships being no more then 20 minutes away. There's two Gehl dealerships within 20 minutes of my house, both are smaller but say they carry most common items with the distribution center being a half hour away if needed.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Is this going to be a business purchase(LLC, corp, inc) or for personal purchase?
Are you going to use it much in the hot months?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

All of my skids have been Bobcats. Your specs are good, mine are all single speed. If/when I look for another it will be a 2 speed, with high flow. The snows are a VERY good option, though $ 1100, is a little much, I believe there around $ 1400 new, but he probably would rather keep for his new unit because he knows what there worth in the field.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The used gehl & new deere both sound like decent deals. When do you plan on buying?


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

dont know much about the deere,but the gehls are decent machines. pretty easy to work on too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

icudoucme;1358544 said:


> Is this going to be a business purchase(LLC, corp, inc) or for personal purchase?
> Are you going to use it much in the hot months?


I was going to buy it for myself but I've never considered setting up a llc/corp/inc, etc. Don't know what's all involved with it.



snocrete;1358679 said:


> The used gehl & new deere both sound like decent deals. When do you plan on buying?


I'd probably plan on buying a used machine between now and next spring, the new machine would probably be bought before the 1st of the year but I wouldn't get it until mid january or later. I wouldn't mind having some of the income from plowing this year in the bank account to help with the purchase of the machine to get better payments and stuff.



rancherman84;1358721 said:


> dont know much about the deere,but the gehls are decent machines. pretty easy to work on too.


The gehl's seem like good machines, I just don't know much about the Duetz motor and don't want to buy a ticking time bomb.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Both are nice machines. I don't like the oil cooling on the Gehl's, If you don't follow the proper procedure for changing the oil and get all the air out of the system it will destroy the engine. Helped a friend replace a engine due to this. Dealer said it is a common thing. The JD I don't like the lift arms, they seem to obstruct my view more than most other skid steers. 

I am sure you will be happy with either machine. 

Just my .02


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What can you afford? The used Gehl will cost you $617/month for 48 months and the Deere will cost you $928 for 42 months. This is with nothing down but it is food for thought. Life isn't always about what the best deal is, it's about what you can afford.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

what about an older, used machine you can pay cash for? You can get a good older deere/new holland well under $10k.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kimber750;1358826 said:


> Both are nice machines. I don't like the oil cooling on the Gehl's, If you don't follow the proper procedure for changing the oil and get all the air out of the system it will destroy the engine. Helped a friend replace a engine due to this. Dealer said it is a common thing. The JD I don't like the lift arms, they seem to obstruct my view more than most other skid steers.
> 
> I am sure you will be happy with either machine.
> 
> Just my .02


The current owner gave me a quick run down on how he changes the oil in it so your sure to get everything out and keep it happy.



JD Dave;1358838 said:


> What can you afford? The used Gehl will cost you $617/month for 48 months and the Deere will cost you $928 for 42 months. This is with nothing down but it is food for thought. Life isn't always about what the best deal is, it's about what you can afford.


I'm going off past purchases and a $400/mo payment is pretty easy for me to do. I would put money down though, not finance the whole thing.

I've been thinking about it for a few days too so I don't get to much money tied up in equipment with no way of keeping them working to make them pay for themselves.



Maclawnco;1358870 said:


> what about an older, used machine you can pay cash for? You can get a good older deere/new holland well under $10k.


I'm really only familiar with the older Case 1845C machines. While near bulletproof I'm not sure if that's something I want to spend 10+ hours in plowing snow. I've spent some time in the older 773 bobcats and they were nice but none of them had very many options and were pretty bare bones.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

BUY A CAT BEACUSE THEY'RE ALL I'VE EVER HAD AND THE REST IS JUNK. NEVER RAN A DEERE OR CASE BUT THEY'RE NOT EVEN IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS CAT. 

lol.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

From years of experience running deere and bobcat skid loaders, stay away from the deeres unless all you're doing is moving pallets. 

The hydros run about double the pressure of bobcats and they burn through hydro pumps, not to mention they are deafinging loud to operate and the cab is to cramped to be safe. Oh and the jd's heater sucks in exhaust. 

I like jd tractors, but their skids suck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1358893 said:


> BUY A CAT BEACUSE THEY'RE ALL I'VE EVER HAD AND THE REST IS JUNK. NEVER RAN A DEERE OR CASE BUT THEY'RE NOT EVEN IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS CAT.
> 
> lol.


Except I need to pack a lunch to get to the closest Cat dealer just so I can deal with their poor attitude.



mnglocker;1358895 said:


> From years of experience running deere and bobcat skid loaders, stay away from the deeres unless all you're doing is moving pallets.
> 
> The hydros run about double the pressure of bobcats and they burn through hydro pumps, not to mention they are deafinging loud to operate and the cab is to cramped to be safe. Oh and the jd's heater sucks in exhaust.
> 
> I like jd tractors, but their skids suck.


Are you talking about the older machines or the new D series that came out a year or two ago?

I've spent some time in a 2005 Deere 332 and wasn't overly impressed. Looked at a couple new 326D and 328D machines at the dealer yesterday and they look much better then what I was expecting from previous experience in them.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

WilliamOak;1358893 said:


> BUY A CAT BEACUSE THEY'RE ALL I'VE EVER HAD AND THE REST IS JUNK. NEVER RAN A DEERE OR CASE BUT THEY'RE NOT EVEN IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS CAT.
> 
> lol.


So, you've never ran other machines but can throw out some ridiculous statement like that?

To the OP, I'd go for the Deere over the Gehl personally. I would also say check out a 440S3 if you get a chance.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

StuveCorp;1358946 said:


> So, you've never ran other machines but can throw out some ridiculous statement like that?
> 
> To the OP, I'd go for the Deere over the Gehl personally. I would also say check out a 440S3 if you get a chance.


Colin's statement was made as a joke from a conversation we had a few days ago.

440S3, I'd assume your talking about a Case machine?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

If you're going to be using it a lot in the summer go with the liquid cooled.
You seem to be a level headed guy. You'll make the right choice. You found 3 good machines
At good prices. If you're really stuck on the choice to make see what is more financially smart. Then see what the cost of ownership is for 5 years with the price broken down per year. For used machines you should figure about 10-15% of the purchase price will be additional maintenance cost.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

we have had very little engine trouble with gehls. few head gaskits is all.all our machines go to dairy farms and get very abused,digging into bunk silos,pushin feed,cleaning cow manure,etc.we now only sell case units cause gehl choose to give our contract to another dealer,but we still service the ones we sold. we see wheel bearings once in awhile,but very solid machines.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been doing a lot of reading and searching today. The 1999-2005 New Holland LS180 machines look pretty nice. Along with a few of the the Older LX885's that I have found. All have Cab/Heat and 2 spd. Most have foot controls along with no a/c, no radio, and front doors with limited visibility on the bottom.  I'd live though and it would make me appreciate a nicer machine down the road much more. 

I've also located a low hour (650hr) 2005 New Holland LS 190B with Cab/Heat/Air, 2 spd, good tires, and hyd quick attach that looks pretty nice for $26k. It's a bit bigger machine then I need but seems to be one of the nicest used machines I've found, only problem is that it's 5hrs away.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

try the john deere before u buy because I demoed one and didnot like it bad visibility behind and very twicky to run I am waiting for a newholland 225 to come in alot smoother running of a machine


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Where r u located at there is a nice new holland in nj for sale and one in Maryland too that one is on lawn site


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ponyboy;1359213 said:


> Where r u located at there is a nice new holland in nj for sale and one in Maryland too that one is on lawn site


I'm in Northern, IL. 65mi NW of Chicago.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;1358838 said:


> What can you afford? The used Gehl will cost you $617/month for 48 months and the Deere will cost you $928 for 42 months. This is with nothing down but it is food for thought. Life isn't always about what the best deal is, it's about what you can afford.


The new Deere @ 39k OTD, 20% down, 3.9%int for 60 months should be just under 575/month.............that makes it sound pretty decent I think


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the plan has changed. Considering adding an ebling to my truck for next winter and seeing how that goes. Then decide if I should pursue a skidsteer or a tractor after next winter is over. The tractor would probably get an inverted blower and a frame mounted plow. Save the loader for stacking and then no worry of bending loader arms plowing with it. 

A skid steer I could use all year around but so far it seems much cheaper to buy a nice used tractor with a loader and a cab. 





Or just go to work for the county and plow roads.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Mark13;1362073 said:


> I think the plan has changed. Considering adding an ebling to my truck for next winter and seeing how that goes. Then decide if I should pursue a skidsteer or a tractor after next winter is over. The tractor would probably get an inverted blower and a frame mounted plow. Save the loader for stacking and then no worry of bending loader arms plowing with it.
> 
> A skid steer I could use all year around but so far it seems much cheaper to buy a nice used tractor with a loader and a cab.
> 
> Or just go to work for the county and plow roads.


Smart man!


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Gehl*

I have owned
Bobcat and New Holland... I now have two Gehl machines. A 7810E and a CTL85 Power and durability. Great machines.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll throw my two cents in just for the hell of it....dont but a gehl if you need to use it for anything other than moving snow, they overheat terribly. A Deere is a nice machine but its hard to see out of. I own a Cat and I wont ever buy anything else personally but it sounds like you are against that idea so I wont bother. Bobcats are decent but the ride is pretty rough, again I am spoiled by my Cat. I hear the new Kubota machines are real nice but I havent had the chance to run one and stay away from Case. Case skid steers are so jerky and rough they make a bobcat look like a Cadillac. If I was to buy a used skid steer that wasnt a cat product I would look for an older New Holland LX885. Those things have great power and balance and I swear they are almost impossible to break. Take from that what you will but I would strongly recommend demoing something for a day before you buy it.


----------

